# Best Poses



## Lady Grimdour (Dec 13, 2008)

Ignoring color and sprite quality, which generation has the best Pokemon poses?

I would have to say Gen. II. Since III to IV Ho-oh technically hasn't moved. In Gold and Silver it has the most awesome stance in its tenure as a Legendary Pokemon. From R/S/e onwards it became a fat, colorful peacock. It never had the presence that it had in G/S/C.

Also, the animation in Crystal is far better than our current 2-frame animations that never last in battle.











Imagine that in the D/P palette.

Also...


----------



## shadow_lugia (Dec 13, 2008)

Best. Poses. EVER.


----------



## Evolutionary (Dec 14, 2008)

I say GSC because I just like the poses in general. To me Nintendo seems to be running out of ideas for poses for the Pokemon.


----------



## Doctor Jimmy (Dec 14, 2008)

R/B/Y had some of the weirdest sprites...















I bet you can't find anything like these in D/P.


----------



## Zeph (Dec 14, 2008)

Please don't make this turn into a clone of the 'Weird sprites' thread. It's concerning the poses of each generation as a whole, not the poses of certain Pokémon...

I'd say Generation 2, and I agree with the Ho-Oh thing.


----------



## Lady Grimdour (Dec 14, 2008)

EeveeSkitty said:


> I say GSC because I just like the poses in general. To me Nintendo seems to be running out of ideas for poses for the Pokemon.


Agreed. They've reached their peak in Gen. II, to be honest.

Still, IV is redeeming itself with Platinum.  and  are pretty good. And .


----------



## Exdeath (Dec 14, 2008)

It's pretty hard to come up with poses that are new _and_ good at least once every generation, not to mention come up with hundreds of animations.

But anyway. I like the second generation's poses the best, although that might have something to do with the fact that I started with silver.


----------



## Lady Grimdour (Dec 14, 2008)

Prettzel said:


> It's pretty hard to come up with poses that are new _and_ good at least once every generation, not to mention come up with hundreds of animations.


Well the current poses aren't bad at all, like I said before. IV's starting to become good. Who knows, maybe with the arrival of DuskGold and DawnSilver we may see the animations return.


----------



## Evolutionary (Dec 17, 2008)

Platinum's sprites are really good but GSC is unbeatable. It was my first game. After RSE/DP came out and I played them, the sprites all seemed too colourful and bright.


----------



## Yarnchu (Dec 18, 2008)

Definatly Green version. However, I can't vote since Green version isn't listed up there. 
-_-


----------



## Lady Grimdour (Dec 18, 2008)

superyoshi888 said:


> Definatly Green version. However, I can't vote since Green version isn't listed up there.
> -_-


Green is Gen. I. It was only released in Japan, hence I didn't mention it.

Besides, Green is badly done.


----------



## Yarnchu (Dec 19, 2008)

But the terrible sprites and poses are what make them so awesome!

I guess I'll vote Gen. 1 then.


----------



## ultraviolet (Dec 19, 2008)

Gen II. I loved the silver sprites and I loved trading between silver and gold and seeing the different poses. I really wish they'd do version-exclusive sprites again.


----------



## GorMcCobb (Dec 26, 2008)

Kanto was awesome. I'm playing through Gold right now. I've just Beaten the elite four and am beating the gymes now.

I love some of the very offencive poses.


----------



## gaytaurus (Dec 30, 2008)

Pfffffffttt. I agree with the crystal having better animations than the new series.

I mean...wtf - tweening? i was expecting better when they added a 32 bit color pallete and stuff....but seriously - TWEENING?!


----------



## Mewtwo (Jan 4, 2009)

I've never played G/S/C but I have played the others
I got Gold for Christmas. Why haven't I played it yet.
MAH GAMEBOY'S(advance) LOST.
Back on subject, shall we?
I have seen G/S/C posed on PE2K, so I'd have to vote them. They are awesome. Although a few of the Platinum poses are awesome.


----------



## Bombsii (Jan 4, 2009)

D/P is the best. Look at magmortar's pose. You wouldn't see this in the G/S/C versions


----------



## Lady Grimdour (Jan 4, 2009)

DarkArmour said:


> D/P is the best. Look at magmortar's pose. You wouldn't see this in the G/S/C versions


Articuno, Gold. Blastoise, Silver. Ho-oh on both versions.


----------



## Abwayax (Jan 4, 2009)

DarkArmour said:


> Look at magmortar's pose. You wouldn't see this in the G/S/C versions


You wouldn't see Magmortar in G/S/C? 







Anyway I'd have to say Generation 1, on the principle that the original is always the best.

Well, maybe except for Downs syndrome Mewtwo, of course ><


----------



## H20firefly (Jan 4, 2009)

gen III, they seem to have a "GET READY TO RUMBLE!!!!!" sense IMO or at least like they're ready to have a battle, gen IV looked like they were just standing.
however gen II also had what gen III had as well, they just didn't have the sprite quality to back and gen I were a mix of all the above, but since it wasn't a definite they didn't seem so appealing to me
well that's my opinion


----------



## PichuK (Jan 7, 2009)

iits not about quality its about the poses

in any case, i voted for GSC.


----------



## xkze (Jan 7, 2009)

It's definitely a battle between Gen. II and Gen. IV.
I'll always love GSC just because Silver was the first Pokemon game I owned and Crystal is the game I've probably spent the most time on. Gen. IV has some quality sprites, though. They're getting better. They just don't have that.. charm, I dunno.

Gen. III can go suck it.


----------



## nastypass (Jan 7, 2009)

What do _you_ think?


----------



## Noctowl (Jan 7, 2009)

Gen 3 for me. Some of the poses are really nice...I do prefer the FR/LG sprites though. Better looking Kanto pokes and all that.

Fave poses:


----------



## Autumn (Jan 7, 2009)

Gold Butterfree and Yellow Pikachu own everything. :D


----------



## Butterfree (Jan 12, 2009)

I tend to like the fourth generation's poses best on average, I guess. It is really not appropriate to group the generations together here, though, especially G/S/C where Gold and Silver had completely different poses (overall, I liked most of the Gold poses but disliked many of the Silver ones) and the completely different style of the Yellow sprites as opposed to the Red and Blue ones. I mean, I love a lot of the Yellow sprites, but can only barely stand to look at most of the the Red/Blue ones. Granted, that's not because of the actual poses, but still.

Overall, though, I'd say they tend to get more dynamic-looking over the years. The first generation that a Pokémon is introduced tends to show it in a fairly plain pose, with the later ones doing something cooler.

And I'd say it's fairly obvious that they don't have Crystal-like animations in the newer games because it would both take up a lot of memory and be insanely time-consuming now that they have 493 Pokémon, a bunch of forms, 80x80 sprites and 16 colors.


----------



## Daigonite (Jan 12, 2009)

I prefer the G/S/C poses, especially the silver poses of the Eons and Skarmory. Now Skarmory was BADASS in that game.


----------



## TANMAC43 (Mar 12, 2009)

Is shadow_lugia actually chuggaaconroy because in 1 of your videos you bagged on both of those poses.


----------



## Celestial Blade (Mar 21, 2009)

Platinum


----------



## Invader Palkia (Mar 27, 2009)

I say 4th gen, but 3rd gen was close behind...


----------

